#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Watch for blessings

## bhalothiya

*Watch For The Blessings*"To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did"
When God takes something from your grasp. He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better.
"The will of Godwill never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you.







  Similar Threads: To watch live scores

----------

